# New member, starting tx next month



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. I hope you are all well.  

My name is Sally and I'm new here. I haven't really discovered how things work here yet so please excuse my ignorance and please feel free to correct me when necessary! I'm not even sure I'm posting in the best place!

My fiance and I have been waiting for treatment for about 4 years now and have just been given the go-ahead!Everything has come at once for us as we're in the middle of planning our wedding which is in October!  We are very lucky as we knew from the start that we would not be able to have a baby without help. My partner is disabled as he had arthritis as a child and was given some drugs when he was younger that have made him infertile. So, the treatment we will be having is Donor IUI. 

We had our first proper meeting at the clinic last week and we'll be starting treatment on my next cycle! I'm still feeling rather stunned by it all at the moment, it doesn't feel real. I also feel quite unprepared and I'm trying to remember everything we were told so that we get it right. I hadn't realised until last week that you can't have DI at the moment without drugs so it was a bit of a surprise to hear that I'll have to inject myself (not keen on needles at all). I even came away from the meeting with my supply of syringes and needles!

We have got our counselling appointment this week and I will pick up my drugs then too.

Anyway, probably best I don't go on too much, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm sure I'll be visiting the boards a lot over the next few months to search for advice! Thanks for listening.

Sally


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally

Warm welcome to FF hon and well done on your first post  I've redirected your post to the Introductions and Starting Out Area, which more members will look at, here I can take the time to give you some more links to other areas that will interest you and some pointers to get around the site easier 

Glad to hear that you are starting treatment next cycle, sending you lots of  and . I have only ever heard good things regarding Bristol, infact lots of ladies on the Devon Ladies thread got their BFP's following treatment there. I am sure they will be along soon to share their experiences.

I'm going to provide you with some links, which will enable you to meet other members in a similar situation to yourself. Please do continue to post on the Devon board too though!

Donor sperm/eggs CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

IUI - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area (newbie chat night, every Wednesday at 8pm)

G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Sending you lots of  and , lets hope you are sipping non-alcoholic fizz on your wedding day  

Louj


----------



## Frangipan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Sally and WELCOME!

You will find lots of support, advice and friendship as you navigate round the site! It is daunting when you begin treatment, especially as your planning a wedding too (we married in October too- the weather was lovely). I'm sure you will be absolutely OK with the drugs, the needles are very fine. 

Loads of best wishes for your forthcoming treatment   , any questions, ask away. Someone, somewhere has always had a similar experience and will be able to provide an answer.

Good luck and keep posting 

Angela xxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Sally and welcome to FF

First congratulations on your wedding in October and secondly on starting treatment soon.

I've not started yet but everybody I know on this fabulous site have said that you never feel a thing with the needles.

You'll find lots of warmth, support and friendship on here.

Lots of luck and hope you get your dream
xxx


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Louj, 

Thanks so much for your help. I will certainly have a look at those links very soon - right now however I'm trying to get on with making our wedding invitations! So much to do.

We're actually having treatment in Exeter - I hope you've heard good things about them too!  

I shall try to get to grips with how things work on here, slowly but surely! 

Thanks again for your help.

Sally - also strangely hoping to be drinking Appletiser on my wedding day!  
xxx


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Angela and Wendy,

Thank you so much for your kind messages and wishes. 

The thing I'm dreading most about the needles is actually having to put them in - very wussy I know! I haven't even had my ears pierced for that reason, can't stand the thought of putting something through my flesh! As you say though, I'm sure it will be fine, just got to get used to it.

I am really hoping for nice weather in October although I'm planning for rain, just in case. Good to hear it was nice for you Angela. How long have you been married?

Thanks again, it's so nice to meet such lovely people.

Sally xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome   
I post on the 'Anyone using donor sperm' thread - does exactly what it says in the title!    It's a great source of support and the girls on there are really helpful. 
All the best with tx   spooksx 
It may seem a bit daunting now but it will be okay  
Incidentally some clinics do offer unmedicated cycles or taking tablets so if you're really against the idea of jabbing there are other options.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sal

Doh, was having a blonde moment, why did I think I read Bristol  

I had initial treatment at Exeter, but have now moved away from them.  However, lots of ladies have had success there and my friends sister has recently had her first baby following her first ICSI treatment  . 

 at the Appletise!  

Don't forget to come along and post on the Devon board again     It's a very friendly board, we do meet ups too every so often.

Louj x


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Louj and Spooks.

You are all so lovely - I think I might just spend my time on here saying thanks to everyone for such thoughtful messages!

You have all given me lots to look at, so I'll have a good look around.

Louj, can I ask why you moved away from Exeter? Don't answer if I've been too nosey!

Spooks, thanks for your info re. non medicated treatment. We are *extremely* lucky in that our treatment is being funded by the NHS (due to the reason why my partner is infertile) and therefore they will only treat with medication to increase the chances of it working with the few samples we have. I am so desperate for this that I will do anything it takes! I'm just nervous.

I'm also pretty worried about the chances of having a multiple pregnancy - they tell me 1 in 5 chance of having twins and 1 in 25 chance of triplets. So much to think about.

I seem to have yapped on a lot in my first evening of posting - sorry! It's funny talking to people who have had similar experiences, I've never spoken to anyone before who knows what it's like.

Take care everyone,

Sally xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Sally,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship.

Congratulations on your wedding, Im currently planning mine for 2010   to the appletise

Wishing you all the very best for your treatment   and you get your BFP!

Nikki xx*


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sally~ Congratulations on your wedding.
Welcome to this fab place, don't know how I would have got through things without FF


----------



## Scubachick (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Sally,

I've read that the injections aren't anything like as bad as you'd imagine, I bet you'll be fine.

I'm starting my IUI with my next cycle, possibly within the next week or so if Aunt Flo makes an appearance   We might end up as cycle buddies!

Good luck to you, fingers crossed for us both  

Deb
x


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks *Nikki*. Congratulations on your forthcoming wedding too! You've got a nice long time to plan it. Have you been dress shopping yet?! I'm getting a bit stressed about ours now that the treatment is starting too. We only got engaged in February and there's still lots to do!

Thanks *Elisa* - great to read that you're pregnant, congratulations! I hope it is all going really well for you.

Thanks also to you *Deb*. Good to hear that you're starting treatment too. Are you excited? Are you injecting too? Good luck with it all, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Take care everyone.

Sally xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sally, Havent even looked at dresses yet  Should that be the first thing?  Venues I have been looking at, and didnt realise how hard it would be to choose, and how many different places cater for weddings  I'm stressed already  *


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

No, dresses shouldn't come first but lots of people can't resist! The venue was the first thing we booked, then registrar. I think the venue was the most important thing for us, it's got to be right. Good luck choosing! 
I hope you have fun with it! Don't get stressed 

Sally xxx


----------



## Frangipan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Sally

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you!

Have been married for 13 years  !!! (feels like 113 sometimes  ). To be honest, even if you were marrying in July/August you couldn't guarantee the weather- look how it is now! I'm sure you'll have a lovely day  

Please don't fret about needles- they are HONESTLY extremely fine, the first one is obviously the worst but once you've done that one, you'll be jabbing away with no problems!! I injected in the top of my leg (nicely padded!) and I don't think I looked while I put it in first time but it truly doesn't hurt. You can come and   me if it does!

Multiple pregnancies are always a consideration but I wouldn't worry about that too much, most pregnancies are singletons. I would speak to your clinic about your concerns maybe?

Finally,have loads of fun planning your big day- what an exciting year you're having! And I will keep my fingers crossed its Appeltise for you in October!

Hugs Angela xxx


----------



## Sal81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Angela 

Thanks for your message.

Congratulations on your 13 years of marriage! Keep going! My finance and I have been together for 4 and a half years so we've got a lot of catching up to do!

I too have plenty of padding on my thighs so that'll probably be the place I choose! I have given it an awful lot of thought  I'm sure I'll get used to it, haven't got a choice really 

Anyway, I really ought to go and get on with making my wedding inviations, they're taking taking me ages! Thanks again for your lovely messages and support, I really appreciate it. 

Take care of yourself, lots of love.

Sally xxx


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Sally

What a busy time you have ahead! Please don't worry about t he needles. I'm dreadful with needles ( have feinted many-a-time in the past), but these are so different. I had a practise in a ball when i was in my clinic ( traveling to Denmark for my DIUI), but then had to start my injections a few months later at home. I  have puregon and the video on the website is brill ( altough I almost passed out watching it!!). Its very informative. When i did my first cycle, DH stood behind me for each injection ( I did offer him the  opportunity to do them for me...but as expected he decline - he's worse than me!). The needles are so fine, that when you grab at a hunk of flesh, - i did tummy- you don't' feel anything...other than an enormous sense of achievement! This cycle, i have just got on with them on my own, and it's now become second nature. ( He was with me for the OI jab as I was a little more worried about that one...but it was absolutely fine!)

Good luck with your treatment ..and the wedding

Love Josie xx


----------

